# Dear Television News Reporters



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I LOL when I first read that too. But you have to give the media kudos for being consistent. Consistently wrong, fraudulent and disgraceful that is.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> *Spreading misinformation is not helping (Rider safety.)
> 
> View attachment 309695
> *​
> ...


Another reason I don't wear trade dress.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Another reason I don't wear trade dress.


I don't either anymore. I always point to the front plate and make them read it off. I tell them you can buy anything, Emblems, beacons, and Lyft lamps online. So they better be looking at the plate number and all the other information Uber/lyft gives them.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I have pointed to the app., you know, the one we all have running on some type of Smart Phone holder for us? I point to their name, etc.

I will confess I often see riders looking at my plates to confirm as I pull up, before they get in. Certainly not all, but many do.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Since she’s pretty hot I’ll forgive her this time. I hope you get a favorable response from her and she corrects herself on the news.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The Texan said:


> I have pointed to the app., you know, the one we all have running on some type of Smart Phone holder for us? I point to their name, etc.
> 
> I will confess I often see riders looking at my plates to confirm as I pull up, before they get in. Certainly not all, but many do.


Pointing to their name on the app is no better than telling them their name.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Fox news spreading misinformation cmon (sarcasim)


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Since she's pretty hot I'll forgive her this time. I hope you get a favorable response from her and she corrects herself on the news.


Yeah, she has a hint of (a young) Lauren Bacall about her. I wouldn't kick her out of bed.

Anyway, if pax start refusing to give their names it's not a problem. The driver can give the pax their name, but they only get the ride of they can tell the driver his/her name. Problem solved.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Our local news station one upped this yesterday. They suggested that every Uber driver should be required to have a lighted sign in the front window that displays the rider's name. That way the rider can make sure that they are getting in the right car when they are too lazy/drunk/etc. to check plate numbers.

The city government in Newark is considering making the lighted Lyft/Uber signs mandatory for all rideshare drivers. I find it kind of amusing that we are potentially going from being ticketed for having the lighted signs to having them be mandatory.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

NORMY said:


> Fox news spreading misinformation cmon (sarcasim)
> View attachment 309855


This isn't in the political board, but, are you so deranged to actually think that the #1 Cable news network has more misinformation that the other Hate monger channels? I'll pray for you then


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

The Texan said:


> This isn't in the political board, but, are you so deranged to actually think that the #1 Cable news network has more misinformation that the other Hate monger channels? I'll pray for you then


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

NORMY said:


> Fox news spreading misinformation cmon (sarcasim)
> View attachment 309855


Another weak mind using profanity to express itself... stupid.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I agree with the advice that the driver should call the name. That is how the pax knows the rider is not some random guy, additional security. The argument if some one trying to steal a ride is not good. Nobody steals a ride and no driver drives the passangeres to so new destination without making them change it in the app. 

Also, if the driver is so concerned with safety or that some one might steal a ride, the driver can ask the pax to tell the driver the driver's name - the pax should know the driver's name.

Also, that is exactly how some victims get into the wrong car. Hey, are you here to pick up Liz, she asked. Yes, get in, he said. Then he raped her. True story!


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Our local news station one upped this yesterday. They suggested that every Uber driver should be required to have a lighted sign in the front window that displays the rider's name. That way the rider can make sure that they are getting in the right car when they are too lazy/drunk/etc. to check plate numbers.
> 
> The city government in Newark is considering making the lighted Lyft/Uber signs mandatory for all rideshare drivers. I find it kind of amusing that we are potentially going from being ticketed for having the lighted signs to having them be mandatory.


Agreed... isn't it the responsibility of the ride requester to verify the car they're getting into is the one they ordered? As tragic as that SC murder was, alcohol was involved but having a lighted sign (one that can be acquired by anyone) would not have prevented that crime... We're just a society of "close the barn door after the horse has escaped". People are dumb, politicians are dumber... just sayin'


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> Agreed... isn't it the responsibility of the ride requester to verify the car they're getting into is the one they ordered? As tragic as that SC murder was, alcohol was involved but having a lighted sign (one that can be acquired by anyone) would not have prevented that crime... We're just a society of "close the barn door after the horse has escaped". People are dumb, politicians are dumber... just sayin'


Ok so she at fox news has spread misinformation.



NORMY said:


>





hrswartz said:


> Another weak mind using profanity to express itself... stupid.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

Well-written, much needed; thx & hope you hear back!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

The problem is Lyft's kissing ass in response the the murder in South Carolina.

We all know that the passenger is supposed to verify their information for us, however a recent "Lyft Blog" says...


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> *Spreading misinformation is not helping (Rider safety.)
> 
> View attachment 309695
> *​
> ...


I've been on Uber barely for one week, I already experienced a unresolved "wrong rider" scam or claim that they took money away from my payout as a penalty. Needless to say I started verifying every rider's name in the app instead of using more civilized approach. To my surprise, I responded to a ride request in the early evening hours, two female riders, insisted I roll down the passenger side window to talk to them. I have basic version of this former federal research vehicle as Lyft/Uber vehicle. No power windows, so I have to reach out to roll it down. One of the female riders shouting at me, wanting to know what's her name. I thought what's going on these days? Is there an epidemic going on or what? I told her this is right car, right driver. Come in sit down and I'll verify her name. She blatantly refused and turn to tell the other female companion "I'm not going into this guy's car". I've no choice but cancel her ride request. Good luck Lady.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> I've been on Uber barely for one week, I already experienced a unresolved "wrong rider" scam or claim that they took money away from my payout as a penalty. Needless to say I started verifying every rider's name in the app instead of using more civilized approach. To my surprise, I responded to a ride request in the early evening hours, two female riders, insisted I roll down the passenger side window to talk to them. I have basic version of this former federal research vehicle as Lyft/Uber vehicle. No power windows, so I have to reach out to roll it down. One of the female riders shouting at me, wanting to know what's her name. I thought what's going on these days? Is there an epidemic going on or what? I told her this is right car, right driver. Come in sit down and I'll verify her name. She blatantly refused and turn to tell the other female companion "I'm not going into this guy's car". I've no choice but cancel her ride request. Good luck Lady.


Why cancel the ride and eat the penalty? You drove there. You waited as required. If they refuse to get in, they can cancel and pay the cancel fee. If not, wait for the 5 minutes and NO SHOW them for the fee. After it all, you'll walk away with some cash, and they'll still be sitting there, cold, drunk and stupid.

They're requesting a ride in YOUR vehicle. If they refuse to get in they wasted your time and you should be compensated for that. That's the only way these idiots learn. YOUR CAR, YOUR RULES.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I love it when ideas get suggested to change the way things work, by people who had no idea why they did it that way in the first place.

This is ALWAYS the way taxis have done it, 

But it was a different ballgame with taxis because it was a lot easier to identify the real taxi.


Having the driver give up the only way they have of identifying the correct passenger? 

Are you stupid or what?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Why cancel the ride and eat the penalty? You drove there. You waited as required. If they refuse to get in, they can cancel and pay the cancel fee. If not, wait for the 5 minutes and NO SHOW them for the fee. After it all, you'll walk away with some cash, and they'll still be sitting there, cold, drunk and stupid.
> 
> They're requesting a ride in YOUR vehicle. If they refuse to get in they wasted your time and you should be compensated for that. That's the only way these idiots learn. YOUR CAR, YOUR RULES.


 I was offended as an Uber Rapist, or looks alike. I'm not the one Uber for $$$.


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> Agreed... isn't it the responsibility of the ride requester to verify the car they're getting into is the one they ordered? As tragic as that SC murder was, alcohol was involved but having a lighted sign (one that can be acquired by anyone) would not have prevented that crime... We're just a society of "close the barn door after the horse has escaped". People are dumb, politicians are dumber... just sayin'


Had a similar situation tonight. My pax was in the wrong car. She just got in, we both had black cars. She didn't seem too bothered at the time. The other driver's pax spoke to me and no way were they getting in the wrong car, good choice by them of course. Got it sorted out in a few seconds, but that is how easy it is. Lucky we were genuine Uber drivers. The pax just came out of a bar, drunk, but still with a good mind set for the situation. My pax apologized to me for the misunderstanding. I didn't want to start a convo on that subject of course


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> I agree with the advice that the driver should call the name. That is how the pax knows the rider is not some random guy, additional security. The argument if some one trying to steal a ride is not good. Nobody steals a ride and no driver drives the passangeres to so new destination without making them change it in the app.
> 
> Also, if the driver is so concerned with safety or that some one might steal a ride, the driver can ask the pax to tell the driver the driver's name - the pax should know the driver's name.
> 
> Also, that is exactly how some victims get into the wrong car. Hey, are you here to pick up Liz, she asked. Yes, get in, he said. Then he raped her. True story!


You minimize driver risk out of convenience for a pax.

Check the plate and say your name. We will confirm the address, and off we go.

How can something so easy be so misunderstood?

Just imagine, you get to the restaurant where you have reservations but refuse to give your name.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Trade Dress is antiquated when the driver's name, photo, license plate number, make, and model of vehicle are readily available in the app.

I'm a 4.99 rated driver, five years on the system, with thousands of trips. I haven't put a trade dress on my vehicle in 4 years. I haven't had the wrong passenger in my car in 4 years. The passenger asks if I'm Jared. I ask if they're [insert name].

That we're talking about a glowing sign with a name or common sense practices is absurd.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

This isn't the only outlet to talk to news reporters is it @Gilby , hey once a storyteller always a storyteller


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

I am so glad I don't drive uber anymore....


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm in North Carolina and the SC murder has gotten huge press here. I gave up on their name thing, just can't fight it. I'll tell them their name and then ask them for mine. Two out of 12 passengers protested, I explained why they had to give me my name 1 gave it to me so we did the ride. 1 still refused to give me my name so I went around the corner and cancelled as no show. Fortunately these conversations are happening before they get in the car so it's easy to drive off if need be.

What's truly sad is that neither billion dollar company has a clear procedure for how to identify your pax and driver. It's so simple, have a procedure and send it to both drivers and passengers. Who knows, people might think you actually cared about safety and professionalism.

But thanks @Lissetti for fighting the good fight.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I pulled up to a 7-11 the other day while offline and some chick got in my car.
I thought it was pretty funny but she didn't as I started backing up then letting her know that I'm not her driver.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

[Q 


Taksomotor said:


> &#8230;.
> 
> Also, that is exactly how some victims get into the wrong car. Hey, are you here to pick up Liz, she asked. Yes, get in, he said. Then he raped her. True story!


Well, not exactly... they fail to look at the car type or the plate number too.


----------



## Roger in Canton (Feb 25, 2016)

It's simple.... Paxs know make, model, color, license plate, drivers name and face! ALL that is give when I arrive. I ask their name, verify destination and we go! ANYONE doing it differently is asking for trouble! When trade dress is required, that is the day I stop driving! Like I said.... Simple...


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I don't either anymore. I always point to the front plate and make them read it off. I tell them you can buy anything, Emblems, beacons, and Lyft lamps online. So they better be looking at the plate number and all the other information Uber/lyft gives them.


In my opinion Uber should design the up to give passagers one time specific. 4 code nr then as they get in the car should tell the driver the code. More eazy then reading those NY plate number ... T534D531C or coincidence of same name .... every single day some one intend to come in my car...


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Good point. No one gets into my vehicle without my verifying who they are. As a female driver, maybe I'm more conditioned to be aware of my personal safety. The pax can easily verify me via my photo and vehicle. But Lyft has too many pax accounts with NO PAX PHOTOS which is very unsafe because we cannot easily verify the pax then except by name. Cannot count the times the pax account is NOT the person trying to get into the car. The pax account holder has set up the ride for a friend, boyfriend, adult son or daughter, girlfriend, etc. The pax is supposed to tell the driver who THEY ARE and if they are not the account holder tell us the account holder's name. Sometimes, the pax account holder will call and tell the driver the name of the person they are picking up. If that's required, it's not enforced. Of course not. If news anchors did the job, they would understand the job. But they don't - and they don't.



vtcomics said:


> I LOL when I first read that too. But you have to give the media kudos for being consistent. Consistently wrong, fraudulent and disgraceful that is.


Yes, my favorite local news line after the death of the South Carolina college student was, "The parents of the murdered woman are working with Lyft and Uber to make ride share safer." Yes, of course. It must be the fault of the compnay. Because this young female was too stupid, drunk, or complacent - pick one - to follow simple instructions and now she's dead at the hands of a predator, just one of hundreds of thousands roaming the country looking for ways to do evil and exploiting every avenue until they do evil. I don't mean to be cruel with my statement, but honestly, the technology makes it so easy to just drop the common sense and make everyone else responsible for us, doesn't it?



Diamondraider said:


> You minimize driver risk out of convenience for a pax.
> 
> Check the plate and say your name. We will confirm the address, and off we go.
> 
> ...


Here in the U.S. where individual freedom no longer goes hand-in-hand with individual responsibility, no one is ever to blame for their own actions, mistakes, decisions, choices, or lives. So much easier to be a victim you're entire life and wallow in self-righteous indignation.


----------



## cavenoize (Jul 13, 2018)

Uber1010 said:


> In my opinion Uber should design the up to give passagers one time specific. 4 code nr then as they get in the car should tell the driver the code. More eazy then reading those NY plate number ... T534D531C or coincidence of same name .... every single day some one intend to come in my car...


Even better, give the rider a two or three digit number that gets answered by a different two or three different number.

It could appear on the RIDER app as something like:

--
You say:
273
Driver says:
869

It's your ride if the numbers match!
--

and vice versa for drivers.

I will await my consultation fee from Uber.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> I've been on Uber barely for one week, I already experienced a unresolved "wrong rider" scam or claim that they took money away from my payout as a penalty. Needless to say I started verifying every rider's name in the app instead of using more civilized approach. To my surprise, I responded to a ride request in the early evening hours, two female riders, insisted I roll down the passenger side window to talk to them. I have basic version of this former federal research vehicle as Lyft/Uber vehicle. No power windows, so I have to reach out to roll it down. One of the female riders shouting at me, wanting to know what's her name. I thought what's going on these days? Is there an epidemic going on or what? I told her this is right car, right driver. Come in sit down and I'll verify her name. She blatantly refused and turn to tell the other female companion "I'm not going into this guy's car". I've no choice but cancel her ride request. Good luck Lady.
> [/QUOT
> 
> "What's my name? What's my name?" Why? What do you want to be called?





cavenoize said:


> Even better, give the rider a two or three digit number that gets answered by a different two or three different number.
> 
> It could appear on the RIDER app as something like:
> 
> ...


I'm a driver. I'm not sitting there looking for codes and repeating them, and checking someone else's code, and giving a ride for $3.75. You see my car. You see my photo. You see my license plate. You see my AMP. I ask you who you are and you tell me. If you're not the name on the account, I ask you who is the account holder. You get one shot. Either you know and you say, or you don't. If you don't. You don't ride. I drive off and make money.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Through cracked window:

Driver says, "Hi I'm your driver Steve, what's your name?"

Pax says, "Stacy."

Driver says, "that's the magic password."

Doors open


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> *Spreading misinformation is not helping (Rider safety.)
> 
> View attachment 309695
> *​
> ...


Freakin amazing process and great writing! That article had my attention better than anything since The Da Vinci Code. So well thought out and firm. In addition to moderating this forum you should write for the New York Times.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Freakin amazing process and great writing! That article had my attention better than anything since The Da Vinci Code. So well thought out and firm. In addition to moderating this forum you should write for the New York Times.


Thank you. Alas no response from Ms. Brandi Kruse. :biggrin:


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Thank you. Alas no response from Ms. Brandi Kruse. :biggrin:


Dang man too bad about the no reply but yea they are going to be real careful about what they say now that they know we have a communicator like yourself on our side.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Dang man too bad about the no reply but yea they are going to be real careful about what they say now that they know we have a communicator like yourself on our side.


We did link this article to her Facebook and Twitter so she is aware of it and now knows I did much more than reach out to her in a private email. Everyone can see her mistake.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Thank you. Alas no response from Ms. Brandi Kruse. :biggrin:


Are you surprised? I am not. A reply would acknowledge that she was wrong. By not replying she can keep her head in the sand and not see how wrong she was.

I really hope she does reply to you, you deserve at least that for such a well written piece.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

It's official. Riders asking drivers for the rider's name is now the new normal.
Email that I, (and I assume all riders/drivers), received from Uber yesterday:




*Steps to help ensure safe pickups**1. Confirming the rider's name*
Riders are asked to find you by checking that your license plate, make and model of your car, and the photo of you match what is shown in their Rider app. Some customers may also want to confirm their ride by asking you:

"Who are you here to pick up?"
"What is my name?"


*2. Having the rider confirm your name*
You should feel free to ask riders to confirm your name, too. Here are some helpful ways to do that:

"Hi, who is your driver?"
"Can you please confirm my name? It should be displayed in your app."


So all the news reports "teaching" riders what to do are now vindicated.
I think its backwards and problematic, and I have had several issues already.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Since the tragic incident in SC more riders are checking my plates,or they ask me who are you here for, or ask what my name is before they get in the car.I would never get in the car or drive someone until names are verified.



Taksomotor said:


> I agree with the advice that the driver should call the name. That is how the pax knows the rider is not some random guy, additional security. The argument if some one trying to steal a ride is not good. Nobody steals a ride and no driver drives the passangeres to so new destination without making them change it in the app.
> 
> Also, if the driver is so concerned with safety or that some one might steal a ride, the driver can ask the pax to tell the driver the driver's name - the pax should know the driver's name.
> 
> Also, that is exactly how some victims get into the wrong car. Hey, are you here to pick up Liz, she asked. Yes, get in, he said. Then he raped her. True story!


Exactly, 2 simple questions (1) rider asks who are you here to pickup (2) driver asks rider for name after giving his name. If the driver ask first ,rider gives name but doesn't ask driver names, forgetful thought on riders part, hops in,end of story.And i always ask the rider if this is the adress there going too


----------



## Spike72 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rosalita said:


> Good point. No one gets into my vehicle without my verifying who they are. As a female driver, maybe I'm more conditioned to be aware of my personal safety. The pax can easily verify me via my photo and vehicle. But Lyft has too many pax accounts with NO PAX PHOTOS which is very unsafe because we cannot easily verify the pax then except by name. Cannot count the times the pax account is NOT the person trying to get into the car. The pax account holder has set up the ride for a friend, boyfriend, adult son or daughter, girlfriend, etc. The pax is supposed to tell the driver who THEY ARE and if they are not the account holder tell us the account holder's name. Sometimes, the pax account holder will call and tell the driver the name of the person they are picking up. If that's required, it's not enforced. Of course not. If news anchors did the job, they would understand the job. But they don't - and they don't.
> 
> 
> Yes, my favorite local news line after the death of the South Carolina college student was, "The parents of the murdered woman are working with Lyft and Uber to make ride share safer." Yes, of course. It must be the fault of the compnay. Because this young female was too stupid, drunk, or complacent - pick one - to follow simple instructions and now she's dead at the hands of a predator, just one of hundreds of thousands roaming the country looking for ways to do evil and exploiting every avenue until they do evil. I don't mean to be cruel with my statement, but honestly, the technology makes it so easy to just drop the common sense and make everyone else responsible for us, doesn't it?
> ...


Yeah, why are the parents of the murdered woman working with Lyft and Uber to make ride share safer? Neither Uber nor Lyft are responsible for this. She may have thought she was getting in an Uber car, but the son of a ***** that murdered her wasn't an Uber driver. He was some random sicko that was posing as one. This is just another example of legislators picking low-hanging fruit to solve what is ostensibly not even ride share's issue. Yes it is tragic, but the fault is not with people doing their due diligence (drivers and aware riders).


----------



## Spike72 (Jan 18, 2017)

I am launching a hashtag campaign to combat this ridiculous "say my name" campaign: #spymyplate


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Spike72 said:


> I am launching a hashtag campaign to combat this ridiculous "say my name" campaign: #spymyplate


Why? To what end? Rideshare drivers are more at risk than passengers. If it makes them more aware, is free advertising, and possibly even makes people more appreciative of real drivers... then why? Pick and choose your battles and don't go chasing windmills or barn burning. If you want to protest something... protest Uber STEALING our earnings from Destination mode rides!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Some others have said that the stealing from destination mode backfired and has been eliminated earlier this week.


----------



## Spike72 (Jan 18, 2017)

RadarRider said:


> Why? To what end? Rideshare drivers are more at risk than passengers. If it makes them more aware, is free advertising, and possibly even makes people more appreciative of real drivers... then why? Pick and choose your battles and don't go chasing windmills or barn burning. If you want to protest something... protest Uber STEALING our earnings from Destination mode rides!


Por que no los dos?

I see this all over the internet. Wherein I can't possibly be in opposition to more than one thing at a time. I can (maybe you can't).

I am opposed to Lyft and Uber gouging our fares - but that's not what I'm talking about here.

I'm talking about what was expressed in the original post which @Lissetti covered very nicely. Riders shouldn't be asking us to say their names. If they are truly interested in security they would be looking at our license plate numbers instead of telling us to say their (not unique) name in a tree-marking fashion.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Spike72 said:


> Riders shouldn't be asking us to say their names. If they are truly interested in security they would be looking at our license plate numbers instead of telling us to say their (not unique) name in a tree-marking fashion.


I agree with checking the make and model (at the very least) and looking at the plates!!! People apologize, but I will never be offended.

*Saying their name* is not the highest form of security... however, it *does somewhat show that you are the correct **driver* as well. (Assuming no one stole the car _and_ the phone.)

It also adds a level of personal comfort. Why not do it?

*However, They should say OUR names... so we know it is the correct rider. *_(Hopefully not an unwanted aggressor) _

I almost always say their names to let them know I am the right driver and it is a nice icebreaker. (A two way handshake.)

At the airport, I will get out of the car and yell out their names if I have to, to speed things up... (it is frigging annoying, but good practice for public speaking.)

*Then the only way they get in the car is if they tell me my name first. *(When in doubt anyway.)
_(The airport would be crowded with plenty of people to witness any violent pushback.)_

As I expect them to say my name, I reciprocate with theirs. 
It becomes a sort of etiquette and pleasantry that gets the ride off to a nice start. 
No bowing or courtesy required. 
It costs nothing. 
A little sincerity and smile does not hurt either.


----------



## UberVato (Jul 22, 2018)

I’m sorry...
I felt compelled to contribute to this thread with honesty...

Here, in the Bay Area, the same “say my name” campaigned was preached by a much less attractive anchor, and therefore I tried to make a thread about it.

Now, when it comes to ms Brandi, she is extremely good looking, pretty, and likeable, obviously knows how to take a selfie...and therefore, in my world, her word becomes law.

If she said “hey ant, why don’t you just drive off a cliff ?!” Off I go..

So thank you Liz, for actually writing about it, I can’t stand people who do not have common sense to do the right thing, and I can’t stand people who cannot function because members of the opposite sex are too damn good looking....

Oh wait...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UberVato said:


> Now, when it comes to ms Brandi, she is extremely good looking, pretty, and likeable, obviously knows how to take a selfie...and therefore, in my world, her word becomes law.


Yeah that's one thing I'll give Q13 News in Seattle WA credit for. They have very good looking reporters.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

I've never asked for the passenger's name because I thought it was foolish from a customer service standpoint to say something like "please confirm your name." I'd much rather say, with a smile on my face, "Hi _______?" followed with (where appropriate) "can I help you get your groceries/luggage in my trunk?" Their name also helps when driving up to the pickup point because it will usually tell you what sex they are and often gives clues as to race and nationality so which person you are looking for. I agree with a previous poster that the next thing the pax should say is "can you confirm your name" or if they don't do that I can ask "can you confirm my name on your app...." if there is any doubt I've it's the wrong person. In over 3000 rides I've yet to pick up a wrong pax, even without them confirming my name.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Reminds me of that song of Destiny’s Child :
Say my name Say my name


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Spike72 said:


> I am launching a hashtag campaign to combat this ridiculous "say my name" campaign: #spymyplate


 The one other thing i do is always ask when i start the trip, is this the adress your going to. In my early days of driving i did pickup a couple of Times people with the same name. And picking up in a collage town you pick up a lot of students with the same name.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

My first name is unusual but the pax knew it and I knew hers and she passed out in the back and 15 minutes later the ride cancels and I stop and the wrong Allison wakes up drunk on the side of a dark dirt road in a national forest and I'd donned my luminous kabuki mask. Well no, not the mask part but she reacted that way. 

Check the plate!


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Here's my humble suggestion: The app could solve everything. Make the app a 2-way street. When driver's arrive and confirm they have the correct passenger that is when they swipe right and begin the trip. Well the passenger's should have a swipe right button also, that says "CONFIRMED DRIVER". This way the owness is on both parties involved. Passenger is confirming they have the correct car, license and driver.
Most arguments are either for the driver, or for the rider. Why doesn't Uber and Lyft just make the app a 2-way street and the ride will not start navigating until both parties have confirmation.

If a problem arises, the question will now become why did rider swipe right if they didn't confirm the driver? Not many would want to look stupid and swipe without confimation.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Here's my humble suggestion: The app could solve everything. Make the app a 2-way street. When driver's arrive and confirm they have the correct passenger that is when they swipe right and begin the trip. Well the passenger's should have a swipe right button also, that says "CONFIRMED DRIVER". This way the owness is on both parties involved. Passenger is confirming they have the correct car, license and driver.
> Most arguments are either for the driver, or for the rider. Why doesn't Uber and Lyft just make the app a 2-way street and the ride will not start navigating until both parties have confirmation.
> 
> If a problem arises, the question will now become why did rider swipe right if they didn't confirm the driver? Not many would want to look stupid and swipe without confimation.


That might actually work... unless the passenger is not the one who paid for the ride.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

NORMY said:


> Fox news spreading misinformation cmon (sarcasim)
> View attachment 309855


U can imply sarcasm with an upside down smiley face

ie. CNN news is my go-to source for accurate unbiased reporting ?
Uber drivers deserve a raise ?


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

RadarRider said:


> That might actually work... unless the passenger is not the one who paid for the ride.


Agree.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

7Miles said:


> Reminds me of that song of Destiny's Child :
> Say my name Say my name


Fake News Alert: Uber to pay Beyonce $10M to promote "Say My Name" campaign
(It *is* believable though given how Uber spends money)

I don't mind saying a rider name first... but they are certainly NOT getting in my locked vehicle if they cannot "complete the handshake" and say mine as well. Say my name, girl.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

There's no need adding "fail safes" like confirm driver, or one-time number code, to a system that doesn't need one.

Driver account name "John" is picking up rider account name "Mary."
There are 2 acceptable scenarios:
John drives up to Mary. Mary checks car make and color over and confirms license plate and.....
(1) says, "John?". Mary waits for John's response before entering car.
John says, "Mary?".
TADA!! It's a match! Confirm dropoff and DONE!

(2) says, "Uber for Mary?". Mary waits for John's response before entering car.
John says, "I'm John"
TADA!! It's a match! Confirm dropoff and DONE!

That's it. It's not difficult.


----------



## johndostal (Apr 19, 2019)

I agree that we should make the customer repeat their name, not the other way around, because this would prevent the theft of Uber rides. This is what I personally do. The person enters my car. I reply with (while my hand is covering my phone), "Hello, my name is John. May I have your name please?". They usually respond with "My name is ___________.". "Excellent! Looks like you are going to...." and I continue the ride. 

I haven't run into this yet, but in the event that my rider says "you tell me my name". I am probably going to respond with "I understand your concern for safety. If you will look at your app, you should be able to see my name, my vehicle, and my license plate. You can step out and look at the license plate if you wish. For the security of my riders purchase, I do need you to confirm your name in order to proceed". If they refuse, I will probably have to take a step I haven't had to make yet and ask them to leave the vehicle. However, I'm not sure if I would be this strict right away. For the first few weeks I would start with "in the future, you should be able to verify the driver this way", show them on the app my name and license plate number, maybe even post a few things on Facebook, etc.

I wish Uber and Lyft would get on board with this procedure. Not only are we protecting the passenger, but we are protecting their purchase, and that's something we need to be aware of. While the incident with this rider who was murdered is regrettable and sad, sometimes incidents like this can invoke overreaction with a side of under thinking. When we react without thought, we risk even more complicated situations happening. Proper reaction should be coupled with deep thought of the situation and all the variables involved.

Potential idea: Post a picture of your license plate inside the vehicle, or write it somewhere on signage where the passenger can see. Point it out to the passenger if they ask you to confirm their name, and show them how to look it up in their app. Then ask them to confirm their name.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Odd, I always say the customers name, and expect them to say mine. Then they get in the car. Unless I am picking them up at home.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

If drivers are really concerned about (a) giving a ride to the wrong person and helping a thief, and/or (b) allowing the wrong person entry into their car and risking driver safety, the driver could do the following:

1. The driver pull ups with the doors locked and the windows rolled down a half-inch for communication. 
2. Greet the potential pax by stating their name to confirm they are the pax. This is in line with the current culture.
3. In turn, however, *make the pax say your name*.
4. If additional confirmation is still desired by the driver, *make the pax state their destination*. The driver then confirms if it matches on the driver's app.
5. At this point if all is good, unlock the doors and allow the pax to get in.
6. If not good, keep the doors locked and cancel. Or, place a call to the "real" pax through the driver app and work out getting together.

Under this method, it's a two-party confirmation process, and the driver is protected inside the vehicle. The driver has control over if and when the pax can get in the car.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

the chicks a misinformed idiot, 10 bucks says she's a trump supporter too, cause most mis informed idiots are. They deny facts, then lie about anything they don't understand. Brandi Kruse & everyone like her can ESDS


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Sometimes I will use a negative confirmation. Example I am picking up "John" and it goes as follows
Me: "High Tony?" 
Pax: "No, I am John. Are you Alex?"
Me: " My bad Tony was the last rider. Yes I am Alex picking John and taking him to 1600 Pennsylvania Ave Washington D.C.?"
Pax: "Yes that's me. Its easy to find its the only house on that block and you can just drop me off at the gate."
Me: "You got it John."
I don't like to start the app until I know its them. Since he gave the right name I am fairly safe in starting ride and giving drop off to confirm ride.



Veal66 said:


> If drivers are really concerned about (a) giving a ride to the wrong person and helping a thief, and/or (b) allowing the wrong person entry into their car and risking driver safety, the driver could do the following:
> 
> 1. The driver pull ups with the doors locked and the windows rolled down a half-inch for communication.
> 2. Greet the potential pax by stating their name to confirm they are the pax. This is in line with the current culture.
> ...


----------



## Vishnu643 (Aug 23, 2017)

Roger in Canton said:


> It's simple.... Paxs know make, model, color, license plate, drivers name and face! ALL that is give when I arrive. I ask their name, verify destination and we go! ANYONE doing it differently is asking for trouble! When trade dress is required, that is the day I stop driving! Like I said.... Simple...


not that simple. Uber still screws up on properly identifying the vehicle. THey say its grey and I said it's black. WTF


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> *Spreading misinformation is not helping (Rider safety.)
> 
> View attachment 309695
> *​
> ...


That email just went on and on. No way they read all that.


----------



## johnsmith232 (Apr 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> *Spreading misinformation is not helping (Rider safety.)
> 
> View attachment 309695
> *​
> ...


its very helpful thanks for share


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> That email just went on and on. No way they read all that.


That email was VERY well written. I can't imagine their not having read it.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

LetsGoUber said:


> That email was VERY well written. I can't imagine their not having read it.


Doesn't matter. Nobody is gonna read all of that. They need to get to the point and stop being so wordy.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Vishnu643 said:


> not that simple. Uber still screws up on properly identifying the vehicle. THey say its grey and I said it's black. WTF


Totally I used to drive a "cream and beige" Ford Tempo and Uber described it as "egg shell and tan" Which is absurd, no one in their right mind would ever drive an egg shell and tan Ford Tempo. Ford didn't even offer egg shell and tan except on the three door models.


----------



## johnsmith232 (Apr 23, 2019)

nice post


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> *Spreading misinformation is not helping (Rider safety.)
> 
> View attachment 309695
> *​
> ...


Because of this horrible trend I give the name but now ask them to confirm mine before I start the ride. Some people can't. I think this has given more people the idea on scamming free rides. New drivers beware.

If a rider asks to change the address and you forgot to confirm the name about all you can do is call the customer in app and hope their phone rings.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

LetsGoUber said:


> That email was VERY well written. I can't imagine their not having read it.


Because of the straightforward potential of TL;DR.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> There's no need adding "fail safes" like confirm driver, or one-time number code, to a system that doesn't need one.
> 
> Driver account name "John" is picking up rider account name "Mary."
> There are 2 acceptable scenarios:
> ...


Well said.

What if though...everyone was a code instead of a name? Seems more private that way.


----------



## Spike72 (Jan 18, 2017)

Veal66 said:


> If drivers are really concerned about (a) giving a ride to the wrong person and helping a thief, and/or (b) allowing the wrong person entry into their car and risking driver safety, the driver could do the following:
> 
> 1. The driver pull ups with the doors locked and the windows rolled down a half-inch for communication.
> 2. Greet the potential pax by stating their name to confirm they are the pax. This is in line with the current culture.
> ...


Nope, nope, and nope.

If you say their name, there is just as much chance that they can say "yeah, that's me" and pose as your rider. And culture-schmulture, that's not the procedure both Uber and Lyft suggest in their instructions.
In any market (but particularly small markets), a rider (or thief) can figure out your name by word-of-mouth. (Oh, and if you're one of those drivers that puts your name on the outside of your vehicle? Knock that off)
To ascertain the destination, you have to start the trip. If they're not your rider, you've started the trip for a rider you haven't picked up yet (this is technically fraud).

This is how it should go:
1. You arrive at the location
2. When someone approaches the vehicle, keep the window cracked and ask "am I your ride?" If they confirm 'yes'..
3. Ask them "do you mind if I confirm the name on the account?" (if they scoff or can't produce the name, cancel the trip) If their name matches the app, unlock the door..
4. Introduce yourself "hi, my name is _____, welcome!" (the rider should check the name against the app)
5. Start the trip, read off the destination. The driver should be reading off the destination, not the passenger. That way, they can be sure that they are in the right vehicle (if they still have any doubts).
6. Drive!

If at any time during this process the driver or rider still have doubts they've been matched to the correct rider/driver? Have one of them call the other. The app will only send the call to the matched driver/rider.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Guys its easy. 
"what's your name?"
Pax "uhh...for John?"
"Great Im Alex"
Pax "uhh my names John are you Alex"
"yes I am Alex where you headed?
"uhh yea I put it in the thing didn't I uhhh 445 Main Street? you are Alex right?"
"Yes I am Uhhh Alex now uhhh get in before I get a ticket" 
Technically you can cancel after the third Uhhh but that's up to y'all.


----------



## Roger in Canton (Feb 25, 2016)

Or..... With technology today when the rider approaches your car, both your phone and paxs phone pings a match and you're on your way! The only way that won't work is when someone else orders the ride, then go back to the name handshake!


----------



## Spike72 (Jan 18, 2017)

Roger in Canton said:


> Or..... With technology today when the rider approaches your car, both your phone and paxs phone pings a match and you're on your way! The only way that won't work is when someone else orders the ride, then go back to the name handshake!


Well, even the lower-tech version of that is one of you can call the other. I think too many people are overthinking this entire process.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

JBinPenfield said:


> I've never asked for the passenger's name because I thought it was foolish from a customer service standpoint to say something like "please confirm your name." I'd much rather say, with a smile on my face, "Hi _______?" followed with (where appropriate) "can I help you get your groceries/luggage in my trunk?" Their name also helps when driving up to the pickup point because it will usually tell you what sex they are and often gives clues as to race and nationality so which person you are looking for. I agree with a previous poster that the next thing the pax should say is "can you confirm your name" or if they don't do that I can ask "can you confirm my name on your app...." if there is any doubt I've it's the wrong person. In over 3000 rides I've yet to pick up a wrong pax, even without them confirming my name.


With your permission, I'd like to post your response in the Boston forum and then watch the inferno



ABQuber said:


> Because of this horrible trend I give the name but now ask them to confirm mine before I start the ride. Some people can't. I think this has given more people the idea on scamming free rides. New drivers beware.
> 
> If a rider asks to change the address and you forgot to confirm the name about all you can do is call the customer in app and hope their phone rings.


In Boston, you stress post a driver ID card visible to pax inside the car.

That leaves drivers with one, very lame way to identify the pax.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Spike72 said:


> Well, even the lower-tech version of that is one of you can call the other. I think too many people are overthinking this entire process.


Younthink too many people are over thinking this? Everyone is over thinking it. The procedure already in place works just fine. 4 steps "what's your name?" ✔ "where are you going" ✔ Thats it.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

DirtyRead said:


> Younthink too many people are over thinking this? Everyone is over thinking it. The procedure already in place works just fine. 4 steps "what's your name?" ✔ "where are you going" ✔ Thats it.


There is no actual procedure in place. It's a patchwork of different procedures, some of which are stupid and ineffective.

There are only 2 valid procedures, and only one of those should be used because most pax are already trained that way. It should be made the standard.

You give pax their name and they give you your name. EZ.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> There is no actual procedure in place. It's a patchwork of different procedures, some of which are stupid and ineffective.
> 
> There are only 2 valid procedures, and only one of those should be used because most pax are already trained that way. It should be made the standard.
> 
> You give pax their name and they give you your name. EZ.


That works just fine. Yes every so often you get a freeloaded attempt to get a free ride but I've never been fooled. Closest came as a three day rookie guy got about a mile until I caught on and dropped him off right on the side of the freeway.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> the chicks a misinformed idiot, 10 bucks says she's a trump supporter too, cause most mis informed idiots are. They deny facts, then lie about anything they don't understand. Brandi Kruse & everyone like her can ESDS


Must not hang out with us "right folks." I've been around enough liberals to know how misinformed and uneducated lefties are. I live in Commie California.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Does any of this really matter, I’ve picked up women at 2 am that we’re so intoxicated and/or stoned that they didn’t even know where they were going, wrong destination in the app, passing out in the car and/or just plain stupid.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> *Spreading misinformation is not helping (Rider safety.)
> 
> View attachment 309695
> *​
> ...


Just a little "fake news"! I hope.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> There is no actual procedure in place. It's a patchwork of different procedures, some of which are stupid and ineffective.
> 
> There are only 2 valid procedures, and only one of those should be used because most pax are already trained that way. It should be made the standard.
> 
> You give pax their name and they give you your name. EZ.


You are wrong. The rider gives you their name. Period.

Have validated with Uber. And can verify, again, if necessary.


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

Safer to tell them their name and have them tell you yours. My.app is in a holder at eye level and their name is on the screen, its quite possible that the pax could see that and give me the name displayed on the screen, if they are actively trying to steal the ride.


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

I guess your reasoning works if your a female driver. Otherwise, why would a fake pax "steal" a ride, and go to the rightful pax's unknown location? It's not like the impostor can change or update destination. I've been doing this for 5 years, and that has never happened to me in the San Francisco Bay area
I say the pax's name before they get in. Especially if it's a woman.
This brings them comfort before they hop into a stranger's car.
I can handle himself if another guy happened to get out of hand.
That said, female drivers should probably ask male pax's their names before letting them in their vehicle.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

cavenoize said:


> Even better, give the rider a two or three digit number that gets answered by a different two or three different number.
> 
> It could appear on the RIDER app as something like:
> 
> ...


No, they would rather arrive at settlements of pay out lawsuits


----------



## Spike72 (Jan 18, 2017)

amp man said:


> I guess your reasoning works if your a female driver. Otherwise, why would a fake pax "steal" a ride, and go to the rightful pax's unknown location? It's not like the impostor can change or update destination. I've been doing this for 5 years, and that has never happened to me in the San Francisco Bay area
> I say the pax's name before they get in. Especially if it's a woman.
> This brings them comfort before they hop into a stranger's car.
> I can handle himself if another guy happened to get out of hand.
> That said, female drivers should probably ask male pax's their names before letting them in their vehicle.


Just because it has never happened to you doesn't mean it doesn't happen at all. I have had multiple people pose as riders steal the actual rider's ride. And, I have only been doing this 3 years. Their plan is to just take the ride a few blocks and then ask if they can change the ride while in transit. I would also make the case that if you have had someone steal a ride from you and you said their name, you wouldn't even know you've been stolen from.



Phantomshark said:


> Safer to tell them their name and have them tell you yours. My.app is in a holder at eye level and their name is on the screen, its quite possible that the pax could see that and give me the name displayed on the screen, if they are actively trying to steal the ride.


I cover my phone with my hand before they get in my vehicle.. But then, I also don't say their name. The rider is supposed to say their own name - period.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> *Spreading misinformation is not helping (Rider safety.)
> 
> View attachment 309695
> *​
> ...


I don't get it. For a rider to ask the driver what the rider's name is is perfectly reasonable. You should know the rider's first name. ( not the last ). right? I don't see the problem here.


----------



## cavenoize (Jul 13, 2018)

The problem is that if I'm the rider and the driver asks if I'm Jared, my response can be yup, I'm Jared and, by the way, I need to change my destination but my app is glitching (not uncommon). Now, a) Jared doesn't have a ride and b) he's paying for mine.

Every driver with over 200 rides has seen some version of this scam, especially when picking up outside somewhere crowded.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Early Fri eve, I was waiting at a bar/restaurant to pickup who I assumed was a man. Three women walk to my car, so I roll down the window just a bit. They say I’m their Uber driver. I asked them what name the ride was for. One woman shouts, “You’re supposed to say my name. I don’t want to get murdered!”

I said nothing because I was just stunned to hear it and she screamed it so loud, it was embarrassing!!!!

Then one of her friend’s tells her to be quiet and says, “You’re ——— (my name)”. So then I gave them the name of the male rider. They said he was coming, and he comes out a minute later.

Then earlier in the week, while waiting at a small store, a woman keeps saying I’m her driver. But again I had a male name. I asked what name it could be under, other than hers. She couldn’t give it. Shortly after, a guy comes out of the store who gave me his name. He was my pax.

As a woman, I’m not going to ask if it’s John I’m picking up. Some creepy or crazy guy can just say yes. I also confirm the destination.

Most everyone, man or woman have understood why I ask them to give me the rider’s name. That loud woman was the first one who was so scared of getting murdered, despite the fact she was with her friends, was at least 30, was much larger than me, it wasn’t dark and I am a woman driver.

I keep my doors locked, and only have the window down slightly until I confirm the pax.

If an account holder is letting his/her friend or relative use the account, then we should have that name. Any fake name, I cancel, like Big Daddy.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

amp man said:


> I guess your reasoning works if your a female driver. Otherwise, why would a fake pax "steal" a ride, and go to the rightful pax's unknown location? It's not like the impostor can change or update destination. I've been doing this for 5 years, and that has never happened to me in the San Francisco Bay area
> I say the pax's name before they get in. Especially if it's a woman.
> This brings them comfort before they hop into a stranger's car.
> I can handle himself if another guy happened to get out of hand.
> That said, female drivers should probably ask male pax's their names before letting them in their vehicle.


Will follow protocol and ask their name. And gladly collect $5.00 fee if they are uncomfortable.

And call it a day.


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

Spike72 said:


> Their plan is to just take the ride a few blocks and then ask if they can change the ride while in transit.


That can't be done because they can only change destination via the app of rightful owner.
I always make sure the pax changes destination through app. If they can't figure it out, I at least pull over to help them, and can also confirm the ride in progress.
Be careful out there, brothers, and sisters.


----------



## UberTeach (Aug 7, 2017)

Conversation I actually had:
PAX: What's my name?
Me: Nope, you have to tell me that. It's the only way I have to ID you.
PAX: Well, how do I ID you?
Me: Well, you have my license plate, my picture, and a picture of my car. Which is freaking ORANGE! How many orange cars you see around here?

She gave me her name.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> *Spreading misinformation is not helping (Rider safety.)
> 
> View attachment 309695
> *​
> ...


Kudos.
I respect people who correct the record instead of just griping.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

I always ask them what my name is. And I tell them who they are.
The only way they know who you are is if they have the ap. (or if you are a moron and put your name on the window.)
The only way you know who they are is if you are the correct driver.

You tell them who they are
They tell you who you are.

simple
secure
Generally, I will not let someone in my car unless they know my name from the app.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I remember one time the guy told me his name, Kevin, and it was the same name in the app. A mile down the road my phone rings. Its Kevin, my actual pax. After that, I learned to confirm name and location before starting a trip.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

same thing happened to me, because I did not ask him to tell me my name. If he did not know my name, I would make him look in the app to find it. If you tell him your name, then he can just say.. "OK"
By both people reading the others name off the app, it is highly unlikely both names would be the same and you will know the rider is the wrong one. Saved me a lot of hassles at the airport.


----------

